#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-03-28
<cqfd93> salut teolemon !
<teolemon> hey
<cqfd93> ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas tchatté :-)
<cqfd93> pas trop fatigué avec tout le boulot que tu as abattu sur les ddtp ?
<teolemon> re
<teolemon> non pas du tout
<teolemon> je ne fais que les plus faciles
<teolemon> celles qui n'ont pas de modifs à faire
<teolemon> et je viens d'avoir un hangout avec dpm
<teolemon> très productif
<cqfd93> oops, me re-voilà
<cqfd93> hangout au sujet des ddtp, des problèmes d'interface de traduction ?
<teolemon> de tout
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> y a-t-il un espoir que ce problème de time out soit réglé dans un avenir proche ?
<teolemon> moyen
<teolemon> je vais m'assurer que ça soit bien le cas
<cqfd93> qui peut pousser à la roue pour que quelqu'un s'y attelle ?
<teolemon> re
<teolemon> je vais t'ajouter au trello si j'ai les droits
<teolemon> fait
<teolemon> je liste tous les trucs pour le global
<cqfd93> bon, j'y suis
<cqfd93> encore un nouveau monde à apprendre ! :-)
<YoBoY> il est où ce trello ?
<YoBoY> plop
<YoBoY> teolemon, si tu as une listes des bugs à pousser pour faire avancer les soucis de timeout, Laura t'as dit qu'elle pourrait éventuellement faire monter ça dans la liste des urgences il me semble
<teolemon> il y a un bogue pour le timeout
<teolemon> j'ai discuté avec David today qui m'a dit de lui rappeler
<teolemon> je vais voir si je peux pousser en urgence
<teolemon> elle ne l'a pas compris comme ça
<teolemon> c'est 2 mois de dev juste pour le bogue
<teolemon> pas 2 mois pour les 100
<YoBoY> ok
<teolemon> FYI
<teolemon> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations-coordinators/msg05735.html
<YoBoY> donne les heures en UTC la prochaine fois…
<YoBoY> donc le prochain rdv ce serait le 11 avril ?
<YoBoY> ha non j'avais pas lu la suite…
<YoBoY> pas évident si on veut suivre les deux meetings…
<teolemon> le notre sera annulé
<teolemon> les fois où on aura un community council
<YoBoY> tu veux dire les fois où la traduction sera à l'odj du community council
<YoBoY> ce que je sous entends c'est que certains pourraient avoir envie d'assister aux deux, genre dpm…
<cqfd93> bonne nuit tout le monde !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-03-29
<teolemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fr-traduire/+bug/1097494
<teolemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fr-traduire/+bug/1097496
<teolemon> YoBoY <3
<YoBoY> ?
<YoBoY> bizarre je reçois plus les mails de ces bugs ¬_¬
<teolemon> regarde sur les filtres vers /dev/null :-)
<YoBoY> nop
<teolemon> le planet est en caraffe chez moi
<teolemon> anyone else ?
<YoBoY> idem
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-03-25
<Urides> Bonjour
<Urides> Je suis nouveau et viens de terminer la traduction de ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu disponible ici : https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-xubuntu  Quelq'un pourrait-il en assurer la révision ?
<Urides> Rebonjour
<Urides> J'ai aussi terminé la traduction de LightDM GTK+ Greeter. Quelqu'un pourrait-il aussi procéder à sa révision ? Dispo ici : https://translations.launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter/trunk/+pots/lightdm-gtk-greeter/fr/+translate
<Urides> Je ne sais pas si je m'adresse au bon endroit, mais il y a tellement de groupes, listes en tous genre...
<Urides> enfin bref, voilà quoi :-)
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-03-26
<leynard> bonjour
<pwin> how does it word
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2016-04-03
<agentcobra> bonsoir
